# Video Over Ethernet



## backstagebadger (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey CB,

So we got a new long-throw projector in our booth FOH, and we are looking for the best way to get video from the front of our stage to the booth through existing conduit. VGA would be fine, but I was thinking it might be better to run CAT6 and then convert the signal on both ends. This would allow us to change it to some other technology as the times change. What I was wondering is this: Do they make a small system of 2 coverplates that allow you to switch between VGA, HDMI, and Componenet (RCA Video), and connects to Ethernet?

I don't know much about the topic, so if any of you have suggestions I'd like to hear them!

Thanks


----------



## cpf (Sep 8, 2013)

You're looking at two very different options here: video-over-CATx/UTP and video-over-IP (ethernet). 

For your application, you should forget video-over-IP. It requires expensive hardware encoders, a well-planned network infrastructure, and a whole lot more stuff that you don't need here. And once you get it set up, you've got a variable 100ms+ delay in your video. If you wanted to send your video to another building, or distribute it to 100s of displays, then you might consider this, but otherwise, no.

Your best bet would be video-over-UTP. Do a search around the forums to find a lot of discussion about specific hardware, but in general you get a box at each end that you hook up your VGA/HDMI, power, and UTP cable directly to the other end. Don't know about fitting one inside a regular electrical box though. Look for one that supports 1080P video.

As for future-proofing the system - you already have the most important component: free conduit space. Whenever you do upgrade to a 4K 3D holographic projector, you can just run whatever cables might be required then.


----------



## teqniqal (Sep 9, 2013)

Although you may have a need to ingest Analog Component Video or Analog VGA Video, try to use a system that converts the analog signals to digital before they are sent down the cable. A DVI or HDMI connection will give your a crisp picture that is difficult to achieve with an analog connection.

There three other common methods for getting your video from the stage to the projector with good image fidelity that were not mentioned by cpf:

HDBaseT is a digital method for transferring the DVI / HDMI signal over Category Type Data Cable (CAT 5, 5E, 6, 6A, 7). The advantage over the passive and active analog extenders is that the cable also supports an ethernet link, and, depending on the manufacturer, sometimes an IR or RS232 link so you can control the projector.

A Fiber Optic cable is the other way to do this. The cost of HDMI-to-Fiber converters has come-down significantly in the last six months, and there are now systems that support full 1080p/60 with HDCP over a single fiber, and the end connector is small enough to be pulled through a conduit. These are interference-free transports with no ground-loop issues.

A wireless HDMI link that uses the WiHD link format can work well, too. Advantage: Multiple receivers can display the same information backstage, in the lobby, and at the projector, while the transmitter can be placed near the presenter's laptop / tablet. Be cautious about some brands that do not work with Apple HDMI links).

Also to be considered is converting your source to HDSDI broadcast format. This can be sent over HDSDI compliant 75 Ohm coax cable (slightly higher grade than the 'cheapo' coax installed in most places for CCTV) - it is easily mixed, split, and buffered for transport to just about anywhere. There are standard recorders for it, too. The only drawback is that you can't pass HDCP encrypted signals over it (which you shouldn't be doing for public performances anyway without the proper program licensing).


----------

